# Can't sink my driftwood, any suggestions



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I know, it sounds like a personal problem. 
Actually, I have had this driftwood in my aquarium a good 2-3 months, and unless I keep it pinned down under a rock, it wants to float straight up to the top. 
What are some good methods of sinking them, or weighting them down in an aquarium (attaching with screw to a piece of slate?)(adhesive?). This is a 2 1/2 foot piece of wood.

Thanks in advance

Art


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

i usually find a screw that wont rust over time and screw the wood to slate like you mentioned. you can even cover the slate with gravel or sand if you dont like the way it looks, since most slate pieces are flat.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

another option is to drill hole in both the slate and the wood, then attach them with zip ties. No worries about rust.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

I love the zip tie idea! I chose the slate to weigh mine down, before I attached it, I drilled a hole and filled it with gorilla glue, then attached it with a screw and put a small amount of silicone over the screw. I've had it in several tanks with no problems. GL (I did let it sit for several days before putting it in the water)


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I pick up driftwood and rock and build a lot of stuff. Some to sell, give away or some to use. I often store it for months before finding a use so I always want it weighted for immediate use. I would hate to go to a club auction and buy something that couldn't be used for months. I have to look over the wood to see how much rock I need and then figure the best way to do it and hide the fasteners. Sometimes that is screws through the rock, plastic ties or some rocks on the top seem right. When I'm going to an auction, I try to take a variety along. It's kind of fun to ask how different people want to use stuff. Tank decor is a pretty personal choice.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

I like some of the pieces you have, but how are they attached to the rock?


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

If you have had it submerged for 3 months.... are you sure it going to sink ?

Some wood just won't sink. What type of wood is it ?

It could also be not porus enough (dun ask me how to spell it)

If it isn't hot water in the bath is a good way to get the water right in there.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Most of the time, I screw the wood to limestone. Since limestone is the primary rock in this area, it is easy to find in the shape I want. Then I look for soft limestone. When out prowling for rocks, I often go to rivers beds where the water has washed the rocks downstream and tumbled them to round the edges. No use fighting sharp edges when nature will do it for me! Since the rocks come from different places, they are often soft and hard mixed together. A test for soft limestone is to try to write with it. The chalky rock will be super easy to drill. Fits my "lazy" style better than the stuff they use for rip-rap where they want the hard stuff. If It is a really big rock or for some other reason I don't want to drill all the way through, I use plastic ties.

Something like this where I want to have the wood on the side and drilling through the width of the rock is not practical is a good time for the ties. 

















With soft rocks and a masonry bit, you can drill two holes in the rock that meet to form a "V' shaped hole. Run the tie down one leg of the "V" and up the other, then through the wood. Once you pull the tie tight, cut it off and you are done. Ties work great but there is no real problem with screws and rust in the water either. I use either one as the situation fits.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I just thought of another way which I have used to weight wood. Sometimes the wood just doesn't fit rocks or the tank owner does want rocks. Long thin branchs sometimes are a challenge to find a way to put fasteners in where they don't show. It's time for lead shot.

I have used lead shot to weight model RR cars and find it works just as well for tank weight. I tape the shot on the wood to find where and how much shot it takes to do the job and then start drilling holes. I use the largest bit that won't split the wood and drill as deep as I can. I pour the shot in and seal it with silicone for a weight that only shows if you look for the drilled hole and silicone. Usually not a problem to stick down in the substrate.

Lead shot is available at shops which carry guns and reloading supplies. One problem is that it often comes in a quanity to large for most tank owners. Look around for a gun club or hunters who reload shells and they might be a good place to get a pound or so. Any heavy lead item will work but the lead shot rolls down into the hole real nice!


----------

